#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 獸裝日記[09/12/20更新]

## 小黑貓

{12/20}--------------------------
其實最後經過了這麼久.獸裝早已完成
不過很少正式出來玩.
幾乎去的都是小活動.去了以後也都只穿一下下~
這次就來發出喵的完整圖吧~
那麼喵就在這裡跟大家說早安喵~



哈哈~就是這樣~喵就在這裡=W=
其實主要是影片啦~也順便是是看透氣程度
不過透氣真的很失敗啊!起霧實在太嚴重啦XD
反正~就讓大家看看喵~^^~

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/q9ZKmvvdNMw&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/q9ZKmvvdNMw&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

以上喵~

{5/17}--------------------------
好久沒有繼續工作了.昨天又再一次熬夜趕工
總算大致上把頭完成.只是眼睛的部分...整個不會做...難道這記噢是沒有先畫好設定稿的後果嗎??


很多地方怪怪的吧.像是耳朵就很奇怪~"~  只剩下眼睛阿...要用什麼形狀阿~~
果然要聽獸畫製作書的話!! 要畫好設計圖!!
{5/10}--------------------------
獸頭的骨架用泡棉的話~帶起來軟軟的嗎??
那上下顎大概多長阿>"<...(腦子一堆問號阿  囧...
{5/06}--------------------------
獸手肉球縫製完成啦~縫完後勁看發現~根本就是漏洞百出阿>"<
遠看就還好...
現在貓貓不知道該做什麼.要最腳找不到底部腳墊...頭的話又不太敢做阿ˊˋ
身體又不知道布料夠不夠.因為沒有連身的工作服.所以想用一般的上衣跟長褲.但是要怎做才不會看出接縫的地方>"<  煩惱阿......

{5/04}-----------------------
遇到瓶頸了.肉球的布~縫不上去--"
要怎麼縫合阿(大叫~~ 

{5/03}----------------------------------
貓貓的手己經出爐了.從晚上12.30做到早上5.30
明明才2隻手.就花了貓貓5小時的時間- -"(汗
而且那雙爪還有點失敗呢! 因為貓貓發現長毛料根補不適合做手阿- -"
剪下後.不只很難逢合.縫完後根本就像一塊抹布.還需要用剪刀大修剪毛- -"
而貓貓我是用紅色黑板筆在布料背後畫形狀.竟然還畫錯一片- -
(一共要四片.兩片手的正面.兩片手的反面)然後又剪完毛後.突然發現.紅粉筆的痕跡竟然看的到.還好是用白色毛
讓紅色變成淡粉紅.看起來有點像肉色- -"(爆汗

最後貓貓就帶著尾巴再一次去買材料
有些路人跟店員會很好奇.私下小聲討論尾巴呢(這貓貓我就很高興XD
今天本來打算熬夜來完成腳.但是材料有些不足.所以要延期.今天就先幫手縫上肉球吧XD~~ 


{5/02}-----------------------------------
短毛的身體+長毛做的手跟腳+尾~不知道好不好看阿~"~
反正先做在說了XD 今天的目標~一定要做出手阿.好像都找不到做手的紀錄.會有點害怕.像尾巴是看舞大的比例圖才做出來的~"~  這是一大挑戰阿 XD~

説到這.想要在學校裝尾巴時.有同學過來摸跟拍照.那時真的好高興0//////0
真希望能在5/4號前做出手跟腳ㄚ~因為那是貓貓我的大日子 XD


{5/01}-----------------------------------
獸尾已經完成了XD~超級HIGH的!!超高興的說ＸＤ
現在要做的是獸爪啦～～
絕果這次延伸出來一個問題！！
Ｑ：如果身體是用短毛。那手跟腳可以搭長毛嗎？？
　　貓貓我是想做長毛的。但是長毛的只有白色。又不知道短毛的做出來好不好看＞”＜


手的肉球部份.是要用什麼材料做阿?
那做手的長度大概要到多長呢??
還有還有! 最一開始的時候是要拿什麼當底??

{4/30}-----------------------------------
今天放學馬上就去買布料.就到高雄知名的吳響峻去買.結果超失望的>"<
特長毛的布料只有2種顏色 白.黃. 當然是買白的阿>"<
買了兩尺~花了300 (心痛~
然後要去找個泡棉.附近的泡棉不夠大- -只好先買保麗龍條來充當一下
所以貓貓我可能會先做幾條尾巴出來看看...
突然之間!!問題就來了- -
Q:最好尾巴的話.要怎勾住褲子阿!大大有說過可以用(迴紋針?!)勾.是怎麼勾的- - [/url]

----------


## jtacrnk

手的長度??.........是指手指的部分嗎????
基本上拿塊布延著手型畫+預留寬度
所以做出來大概只有手指的1/2長度

肉球的部分可以選擇一般的裸布或彈性絨
形狀預剪好.想做突出點可以夾塊泡棉或棉花.縫上就好

一開始的時候是要拿什麼當底?
直接在毛布上畫就好啦(炸)
不過注意.畫好後請在圖上母指最後一節外側和小指最後一節外側畫一條線
然後沿著後面保留一個長方型的空間
因為這是手最寬的地方
所以無論如何絕對不能窄於此

穿著不舒適或怕出汗的話可以去十元商店買白手套來戴






以上為不負責教學.....(眾毆)

----------


## 白狼 小舞

肉墊的部份~用短毛布理面塞一點棉花~摓上去
懶ㄧ點的話~用熱熔膠直接粘上去就好了

長度大約到手臂的一半~最長到手肘左右

底??就直接用毛毛布阿  :Wink:

----------


## 小黑貓

> 手的長度??.........是指手指的部分嗎????
> 基本上拿塊布延著手型畫+預留寬度
> 所以做出來大概只有手指的1/2長度
> 
> 肉球的部分可以選擇一般的裸布或彈性絨
> 形狀預剪好.想做突出點可以夾塊泡棉或棉花.縫上就好
> 
> 一開始的時候是要拿什麼當底?
> 直接在毛布上畫就好啦(炸)
> ...


意思是指頭的長就是正常的二分之ㄧ喔??
大大說的保留長方形是??這個地方有點不懂>"<





> 肉墊的部份~用短毛布理面塞一點棉花~摓上去 
> 懶ㄧ點的話~用熱熔膠直接粘上去就好了 
> 
> 長度大約到手臂的一半~最長到手肘左右


喔喔~~還想說要不要另外買 類似皮料感的~用短毛就好了阿 XD~
那大大覺得肉球部份要用黑色還是粉紅色還灰色比較好看- -"

----------


## jtacrnk

正常外面買的手套
會跟我們的手型差不多
但是絨毛布與其他的作手套的布料不同
比較沒有彈性
所以開口要加大
否則手會伸不進去

肉球顏色的部分並沒有絕對
要配合獸掌的顏色
但通常是以淡色系為多

----------


## 小黑貓

> 正常外面買的手套
> 會跟我們的手型差不多
> 但是絨毛布與其他的作手套的布料不同
> 比較沒有彈性
> 所以開口要加大
> 否則手會伸不進去
> 
> 肉球顏色的部分並沒有絕對
> 要配合獸掌的顏色
> 但通常是以淡色系為多


喔喔~那我知道大大的意思了^^
目前完成一條尾巴了 XD~

----------


## Panzerfaust

關於買布.
得多跑幾家.
光吳響俊.高雄好像就有兩家以上.
一家在鹽埕區的工商展覽中心對面.
另一家好像是在中華路上.
還有一家鑫韋.好像在中華路的吳響俊附近

至於泡棉
可以至中華黃頁網路電話簿查.
http://hipage.hinet.net/list.asp?qry...=KaohsiungCity

以上
還有一個網址.
可供參考http://www.twbbs.net.tw/1736497.html

----------


## jtacrnk

泡棉不夠大的話可以用捲的
稍微固定(用膠帶或鐵絲)剪出適合的型狀就能用了
此外用棉花也是個很好的選擇

迴紋針的部分我不太了解
但應該是使用尺寸較大的
內側朝上的穿過尾巴
外側朝下的勾住褲子
(所以擔心容易脫落的應該可以多使用一個)

除此之外也可在尾端縫一小圈鬆緊帶
就可以穿在皮帶上使用(前篇捲尾教學)

長短毛的部分可能會比較難搭配
但主要還是要看你的設計
如果你真的不幸找不到適合長度的布
可以考慮使用修剪的方式
不過請小心^^"

----------


## 呆虎鯨

兩呎三百有點太貴了＠＠＂
　　呆鯨兩呎兩百四就痛的要死（被巴）

　　恭喜你尾巴長出來了ｘｄｄ（誤）

　　我只有做腳的經驗ˊ３ˊ所以不能給意見真是抱歉　囧

----------


## 那岐

短毛的部份可以參考龍龍跟小舞（這禮拜六（明天）登場的獸裝二號）
短毛比較怕的就是失誤的地方不像長毛可以遮掩

基本上，在下還是認為獸頭的部份比較麻煩
其他慢慢來都還是有機會完成的！

身體的部份就是比較花時間這樣

不訪把製作的過程跟大家分享吧！

----------


## 小黑貓

> 關於買布.
> 得多跑幾家.
> 光吳響俊.高雄好像就有兩家以上.
> 一家在鹽埕區的工商展覽中心對面.
> 另一家好像是在中華路上.
> 還有一家鑫韋.好像在中華路的吳響俊附近
> 
> 至於泡棉
> 可以至中華黃頁網路電話簿查.
> ...


喔喔!鑫韋是明天要去看的店
只祈禱有我想要的布料啦>"<


TO:jtacrnk大
     泡棉阿!貓貓我是想用重疊的方式用.大大說的用捲的!!說不定重疊後再捲起來
會有我想要的效果喔- -+
    迴紋針的部份已經解決了.是用比較大的迴紋針.就像大大說的那樣用好了^^
下次會把迴紋針的地方上傳上來^^

TO:呆虎鯨大
      突然發現一件事. 我買的特長白色毛料(10公分)一呎是150
但是有一件短毛的灰黑色毛料一尺180阿- -" (幾公分不知道
到時候最腳.還請呆虎鯨大多多關照啦 XD

TO:那岐大
     貓貓我只能透過狼版了ˊˋ老實說.貓貓我是要準備要考指考的獸阿XD
臨死前還做獸裝.被家人知道一定被大卸八塊阿XD~~但是貓貓最近對獸裝進入狂人狀態.不做的話.全身不暢快阿 XD~  ㄜ...離題啦 XD

貓貓我突然想要短毛混長毛來做做看.身體主要是短毛.然後手.腳.尾.跟脖子部份會用長毛的 XD.聽起來就好畸形阿 -W-
不知道大大們對這個主意贊不贊成??~~

今天晚上~要熬夜做手啦~不知道可不可以成功阿 XD~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

多多嘗試吧ＸＤ
　　說不定會有意想不到的效果唷！

　　另外我也是參考狐狸大的文章才做出來的啦（羞）
　　挖挖看實驗室的文章，你一定可以找的到（眨眼）

　　一生中要瘋幾回啊！
　　不然太無聊了ＸＤ

----------


## 小黑貓

> 多多嘗試吧ＸＤ
> 　　說不定會有意想不到的效果唷！
> 
> 　　另外我也是參考狐狸大的文章才做出來的啦（羞）
> 　　挖挖看實驗室的文章，你一定可以找的到（眨眼）
> 
> 　　一生中要瘋幾回啊！
> 　　不然太無聊了ＸＤ


手做出來了...有點失敗ˊˋ...
用特長毛的布做手.真的是很難做阿- -
反正都做了~只能剪毛- -   最後剪的不怎好看.找時間po圖上來

哈哈~~瘋幾回阿.今天就只戴尾巴逛大街阿~
超多種反應的- -  有的說很可愛.有的說很噁心- -"
最後貓貓我聽到的是:你看!那個人有狐狸尾巴耶....
原來是狐狸阿- -(汗
但是話說回來.只是帶個尾巴就有這麼多人有反應.整個心情就好高興阿^^

----------


## jtacrnk

這樣整夜不睡對身體不好歐....^^"........

剪布是需要經驗值的
我也曾失敗過
而且.......我剪壞的是獸頭  :狐狸哭:

----------


## 小黑貓

> 這樣整夜不睡對身體不好歐....^^"........
> 
> 剪布是需要經驗值的
> 我也曾失敗過
> 而且.......我剪壞的是獸頭


哈哈~我把初夜獻給獸裝啦 XD  (初次熬夜啦 XD~

失敗喔~"~看來做獸裝針的是急不得的.但是真的想在指考之前做出來~
考完就可以穿出去~ *樂。逍。遙*　ＸＤ

----------


## jtacrnk

呀呀~~~小貓的聖誕過得好早阿
下次要不要挑個有飄雪的地方拍XD

貓貓的獸頭還蠻大的
應該可以再加裝靜音的小風扇
起霧的部分可以在戴之前使用少許玻璃清潔劑歐

----------


## 狐狸

> 應該可以再加裝靜音的小風扇


加裝靜音風扇的話可以改善很多~
小風扇真的是神器之一XD!





> 起霧的部分可以在戴之前使用少許玻璃清潔劑歐




nonono 千萬不要用玻璃清潔劑.....
那個不持久 而且是化學物品又是用在接近眼睛的地方
很危險

請去泳具，賣泳衣的店買泳鏡用的除霧劑來用

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:JT
不!!我超想的QAQ~~
~V~最近有小影片~就是在下雪時外出拍的~
整個FU感覺超正點阿 XDDD

小電風扇!!
這辦法之前沒想過=A=感覺喜來說不定很好用OWO

不過眼睛不是鏡片
是帶有一點顏色的半透明塑膠片
所以帶沒久就近入全盲狀態(噴

TO:狐狸
阿阿啊!!看來電風扇這辦法可行喵OWO?!

----------


## 那岐

沒拍全身大可惜啊！

狐狸介紹的除霧不錯用喔
我以前拿來噴浴室的鏡子效果超讚(喂
這樣就不用買防霧鏡子了

感覺小黑你穿裝好像還是很害羞呢，
多玩幾次就會放開啦！

----------


## b321234

自己做的呢！
值得稱贊
不過頭部從哪裏看到的？眼睛嗎?
我猜透氣效果也不會很好呵呵
不過很帥
很有狼的感覺！
加油哈

----------


## 菜鳥

如果是我的話我覺得獸頭眼睛的部分最好不要用半透明塑膠片,
因為就像小黑貓你說的,很容易就進入全盲狀態
我比較建議你用尼龍紗窗
因為這樣不僅不會進入全盲狀態,視野也會比較清楚
(我有試過,用紗窗真的有比較清楚) :wuffer_laugh:

----------

